# Xbox gold??



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I've been signed off work for another 2 weeks, so I think it's time I finally dusted the xBox off and fired it up for the first time in god knows how long.

Are there any amazing Gold subscriptions out at the moment or is it pretty much a set price? (that's if I decide to go Gold route, been that long I'm probably rubbish at it !!)

Cheers.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Cdkeys is probably the cheapest place I have found. 12 months for £25


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I get my codes off www.live-codes.com

Its pretty much a set price, you can get it cheaper by buying it for longer periods as above.

You can also get it very cheap on ebay but what you get are several 1 week codes so you have to keep entering another code to keep gold. Thats what Ive done this time.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Cdkeys I agree with,I just renewed mine today and thanks to the chaps input above, used them,£23.90 for the year ,pretty simple and you can pay with PayPal too , the code came straight away and used it,all is good ,Den.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

den656 said:


> Cdkeys I agree with,I just renewed mine today and thanks to the chaps input above, used them,£23.90 for the year ,pretty simple and you can pay with PayPal too , the code came straight away and used it,all is good ,Den.


I was gonna buy from cdkeys the other week, but cancelled when I saw that the registered company name was also requesting my full address details for a digital product .When I googled the parent company it took me to their website, which showed only the company address as a building in Saudi Arabia, no other info.

I know people are getting legit keys and nothing else is happening, but I can never shake the old "if it seems to good to be true" mentality.

I remember picking one up in asda for 3.49 due to a pricing error , they honored it due to it being their mistake, after much discussion and me refusing to put it down. 
You can grab a digital day one 12 month pass for around 35 from game. Still a few ££'s cheaper than direct from Micorsoft.


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Try a website called G2A they sell pretty much everything at a cheap price. Buy all my steam pc games from them 

£20 i think - https://www.g2a.com/xbox-live-12-months-gold.html


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

gonna gave to try them


----------



## Nick_Papa1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Will try GTA, sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I get mine for free from Microsoft


----------

